# Meet our newly "found" geckos



## nuttylizardguy (Mar 11, 2020)

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-03...r-six-australia-native-gecko-species/12039130
























> The Northern Territory is home to the _Geyhra arnhemica_ and the _Gehyra chimera,_ found in rocky ranges towards the Top End.
> 
> _Gehyra gemina_ occurs widely through the northern deserts of Western Australia and Northern Territory, with the _Geyhra chimera_ and _Geyhra calcitectus_ found mainly in the Kimberley region.
> 
> ...


----------

